# Avatar icon contest



## xoot (Mar 26, 2002)

This is a contest for who has the best avatar icon. Feel free to post here.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 26, 2002)

Mines very dark, i need something lighter and brighter. What do you guys  think? Should I change it? Or is this now officially me?


----------



## Captain Code (Mar 26, 2002)

How about mine? 

Can anyone guess what it says?

CLUE:  It's not a real word in the language it's written in.


----------



## Boyko (Mar 26, 2002)

Mad, I tell you Mad!


----------



## Captain Code (Mar 26, 2002)

MY 300th POST, YAY


----------



## themacko (Mar 26, 2002)

I made my avatar!  Well, it was a big picture and I just cut it down and put a black frame around it .. I think it's cool though!


----------



## wdw_ (Mar 26, 2002)

My avatar is an animation of all my favorite celebrities.


1. Steve Jobs
2. Jonathan Davis (KoRn)
3. Wes Borland (Big Dumb Face)
4. Serj Tankian (System Of A Down)
5. Chester Bennington (Linkin Park)
6. Dave Grohl (Foo Fighters)
7. Fred Durst (Limp Bizkit)

These are in order or current popularity in my mind.


Hey themacko. isn't your avatar to mascot of a football team?

Your mascot can be seen on this banner:






And your avatar can be seen walking around neer the sidlines in this picture:


----------



## themacko (Mar 26, 2002)

Yup that's Sparky.   He's the mascot for the ASU Sun Devils.  Good eye! 

BTW, you must have just recently added Serj and Dave Grohl .. I love those guys!


----------



## rinse (Mar 27, 2002)

mine is an ieennsssy beensy taste of my website and design work.


----------



## wdw_ (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themacko _
> *Yup that's Sparky.   He's the mascot for the ASU Sun Devils.  Good eye!
> 
> BTW, you must have just recently added Serj and Dave Grohl .. I love those guys! *



Thanks. I actually noticed that about your avatar a while ago, but I never had an excuse to bring it up.

I just added Dave Grohl and Serj Tankian a few days ago. Toxicity is my current favorite song.


----------



## symphonix (Mar 27, 2002)

My monkey is the coolest. He is "Sal" from the muppet show, BTW. The source image had his caberet partner Jonny in the background, so I had to edit him out.
Perhaps I should animate him a little more? Make him shake his head, yawn, scratch himself ... just how much can we fit into an avatar before the server rejects it as too big?


----------



## dlookus (Mar 27, 2002)

My Mr. Sparkle sparkles.


----------



## roger (Mar 27, 2002)

Mine is a view from the top of Grande Motte in Teigne (France) down the galcier. Not sure how good it is, but I had to go up to 3500m to take the photo (damn cold as well, -25 celsius).

Roger.


----------



## rinse (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlookus _
> *My Mr. Sparkle sparkles. *



Fishbulb.


----------



## themacko (Mar 27, 2002)

Hey dlookus:  How did you make your Mr. Sparkle well ... sparkle?  I've made an animate gif before, what app did you use?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 27, 2002)

nothing beats my daemon


----------



## dlookus (Mar 27, 2002)

I used Flash to do the animation. I had it output pict files. Then I put it together in Imageready.
Strangely when i look at this page, Roger's avatar doesn't load and none of the animated gifs work.


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 27, 2002)




----------



## adambyte (Mar 27, 2002)

Mine is a photoshop original, and a pun on my first name... I also use that logo really big on my desktop picture...


----------



## macguy17 (Mar 27, 2002)

I try to change mine at least once a week...


----------



## Bluefusion (Mar 27, 2002)

I love my icon. Sure, it's totally someone else's, but I always thought the LightWave icon was one of the coolest in the world... (especially in OS X at 128x128!!!!) It works well with my name, too.


----------



## julguribye (Mar 28, 2002)

I like penguins
I live in norway

The penguin is an old penguin which Apple used with QuickTime in some way. (Notice him blink)


----------



## ksuther (Mar 28, 2002)

My avatar is invisible  It's whatever you happen to want it to be at that moment...

Actually, I haven't figured out what to put there yet  Any ideas?


----------



## wdw_ (Mar 28, 2002)

Hey ksuther.

I made an avatar you might like. Check it out. I checked your profile and noticed that your AOL messenger name is Hypahrat. So I made one with a rat.


----------



## ksuther (Mar 28, 2002)

Hey, that's really cool! I'll use that until I find another one or I get bored of it 

Thx


----------



## googolplex (Mar 28, 2002)

My god you got a little to close to that chernobyl didn't you ksuther.


----------



## wdw_ (Mar 28, 2002)

So far I've made an avatar for ksuther and I've edited an avatar for Bluefusion and julguribye.


----------



## simX (Mar 28, 2002)

I'm sorry guys, but I have to say that I know that my avatar takes the cake.

It expresses exactly what I think about Microsoft, and it also includes a couple of nice shades of blue.  I like blue...

*** simX contemplates the color blue....

Anyway, no disputes.  My avatar wins.    Oh, yeah, I made it myself.. with the help of OS X, of course.  


(This is one of my rare posts in this forum.  I just couldn't resist.)


----------



## Bluefusion (Mar 28, 2002)

SimX, I have to agree that I liked that avatar the moment I saw it.

But no, you're not the winner. 

(I like my avatar but I definitely don't think it's winning material since I didn't make it myself.)

LOL


----------



## j79 (Mar 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by devonferns _
> *How about mine?
> 
> Can anyone guess what it says?
> ...



agin t'o shi? ..... uhh.. actually.. moh lah


i like ur custom title. he is babo. =)


----------



## Captain Code (Mar 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jppjr79 _
> *
> 
> agin t'o shi? ..... uhh.. actually.. moh lah
> *



You're gunna have to help me with these two  
I think you can post in Korean here and I'll be able to see it in my browser if that helps.   



> *
> i like ur custom title. he is babo. =) *



Oh I know he is LOL.


----------



## Captain Code (Mar 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jppjr79 _
> *
> 
> agin t'o shi? ..... uhh.. actually.. moh lah
> ...



Oh, you were guessing what it says ok I didn't catch on, and I see now how it does look like a-gin-to-shi, BUT, here's what it is:

mah-kin-toh-shi 

I think I'll fix up the m to make it easier to see.

EDIT:
There we go, that's much easier to read now 
I wish the avitars could be just a bit bigger too


----------



## j79 (Mar 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by devonferns _
> *
> 
> Oh, you were guessing what it says ok I didn't catch on, and I see now how it does look like a-gin-to-shi, BUT, here's what it is:
> ...



AHHHHH!!!

Haha.. cooool avatar!!!


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 29, 2002)

So just to break the mold, I want to nominate someone else's avatar.  I just haven't decided whose avatar I want to nominate.  

I'll let you know when I am sober enough to decide.


----------



## Bluefusion (Mar 29, 2002)

Yeah Nkuvu, you've been REALLY screwed up for the last hour 

I'm RESPONDING TO YOUR POST NOW!!

LOL

Why am I so goddamn cheerful? It's 6 a.m. and I haven't slept at all.. maybe being a "morning person" makes you happy or something...


----------



## Bluefusion (Mar 29, 2002)

96 posts of BlueFusion on the wall, 96 posts of BlueFusion...

I'm going to make the jump to 100 SOON!


----------



## Captain Code (Mar 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jppjr79 _
> *
> 
> AHHHHH!!!
> ...



HAHA, thanks!


----------



## xoot (Mar 29, 2002)

I found a couple of abstract avatar pictures on my computer.

I'm thinking of doing a transparency effect with my current avatar and with them.


----------



## xoot (Mar 29, 2002)

Here is what I got so far...

Looks cool


----------



## xoot (Mar 29, 2002)

Still working on it...


----------



## xoot (Mar 29, 2002)

OK. Which one do you like best?


----------



## phatsharpie (Mar 29, 2002)

That no one can beat the Futuristic Robotic Cat!

HEHE!

-B


----------



## xoot (Mar 29, 2002)

Nobody beats the new Chimera icon (attached)!


----------



## googolplex (Mar 29, 2002)

xoot, i was begining to stop thinking about when 0.2 was going to come out then your reminded me again!


----------



## xoot (Mar 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *xoot, i was begining to stop thinking about when 0.2 was going to come out then your reminded me again!  *


----------



## xoot (Mar 29, 2002)

How does this look?


----------



## wdw_ (Mar 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *How does this look? *




Very subtle. I like it.


----------



## xoot (Mar 29, 2002)

Think I should replace that with my original avatar?


----------



## Captain Code (Mar 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *Think I should replace that with my original avatar? *



No, but you should definately replace your original avitar with the new one


----------



## xoot (Mar 29, 2002)

LOL !!! I messed up my grammar

I will replace the old one with my new.


----------



## wdw_ (Mar 30, 2002)

xoot your avatar should have transparencies so it dosen't have that whit background. I've attached a version of your avatar with transparencies that you can use if you want.


----------



## xoot (Mar 30, 2002)

Thank you, wdw


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 30, 2002)

What do you use to make transparencies for icons?  Iconographer? (sp?)


----------



## xoot (Mar 30, 2002)

I just use Photoshop.


----------



## Bluefusion (Mar 30, 2002)

Yeah, nkuvu, what I do (using Photoshop) if it's a relatively similar-colored background (for the image itself) is I select the background with the magic wand, select Inverse, which gets the actual object mostly selected, copy, and paste that onto a new GIF with transparent background. Voila. It works best if you have a large version of your avatar to work with that you can scale down to 50x50 AFTER you're done.


----------



## macguy17 (Mar 31, 2002)

My new one reminds me of microsoft for some reason. It's green and hypnotic...


----------



## ksuther (Mar 31, 2002)

You need to make the background transparent.


----------



## ABassCube (Mar 31, 2002)

Can someone make my avatar transparent? I could do it myself, but I don't have Photoshop currently, it's on a disc somewhere and I'm too lazy to find it right now, LOL.

I attached the avatar for anyone who's willing to make it transparent for me. It's not urgent or anything, but if anyone has the time, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## julguribye (Mar 31, 2002)

Here you go mr.basscube


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *What do you use to make transparencies for icons?  Iconographer? (sp?) *


I have not bothered to look around for an OS X native version, but my favorite tool for this is something simply called Transparency.

With everyone else working on thier avatars I guess it is getting near the time for me to update mine. (The last picture of me is several years old, and I don't have the moustache any more.)


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 31, 2002)

I know what you mean -- I don't look at all like my avatar any more either.


----------



## ABassCube (Mar 31, 2002)

Thanks, julguribye!


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 31, 2002)

Okay, here is what I am using now:


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TommyWillB _
> *Okay, here is what I am using now: *


...and here is my new one:

What do you think? Is this an improvement? Is it too referential of simX?


----------



## simX (Mar 31, 2002)

I like it better, but personally I don't like animated avatars that much, unless it's something good like that hypnoooootic swiirrrlling greeeeen boxxxxx ooooOOOOOoooooooo it'sssss sooooo swiiiiirrrrrllllyyyyy.

Anyway, like I said I don't like animated avatars too much except for the above mentioned twirling green square, the avatar that has the sparkling Homer and twyg's former avatar that was the blinking owl.

I just think that it's so distracting when you have an avatar the constantly changes like that.  It gets annoying after a while. 

How about just having an avatar with your current pic?


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *I just think that it's so distracting when you have an avatar the constantly changes like that.  It gets annoying after a while.
> 
> How about just having an avatar with your current pic? *


How about this as a compromise?... it only loops 3 times and stops on my most recent picture:


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *I don't like animated avatars that much, unless it's something good like that hypnoooootic swiirrrlling greeeeen boxxxxx ooooOOOOOoooooooo it'sssss sooooo swiiiiirrrrrllllyyyyy. *


Like this: 

I had to dig through my archives to find this. I made it using GifBuilder and Photoshop 2.5 back in 1996.


----------



## macguy17 (Mar 31, 2002)

Well, heres my new one. I just aquired the trial version of Macromedia Fireworks, so I'm having fun. 
   This one is called "Sun Dive". I wonder if anyone can read the word that flashes....

  And SimX, for your enjoyment, the swirling green box.


----------



## RacerX (Mar 31, 2002)

The word is to blurry to make out... and why did you use so many images for the text part, you could have used one and assigned that frame a longer time (makes it download faster for us dial-up people  ).


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 1, 2002)

The only thing I don't like about the swirly green box is that it hiccups every 180 degrees.  The box shifts over to the left by one to two pixels, and I end up staring at that rather than the posts...

I guess it must be hypnotic.


----------



## twyg (Apr 1, 2002)

How 'bout my new blinkin' guy? 

He's a little disgruntled, but I thought he fit me best at this point in life. 

I'm actually on the hunt for a new one as well. 

I think the best avatar creator goes to visual rinse, you can just tell the man is waiting to bust out with kick butt avatars at any second.

The avatar that best represents the individual is hands down Jadey

The best community member for creation, and modification of avatars has got to be wdw. The guy is always snapping out transparencies for folks. 

$0.02 -


----------



## googolplex (Apr 1, 2002)

I need a new avatar! I need a new avatar!


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 1, 2002)

Call me a sheep (you know, like a follower).  But I agree with twyg 100%.


----------



## julguribye (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ABassCube _
> *Thanks, julguribye!  *



nah...use this one, much better transparencies...


----------



## googolplex (Apr 1, 2002)

say hello to red-eye! 

I need to make it transparent still, I'm not very good at that


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Apr 1, 2002)

My avatar rules.
I AM THE LAW!


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *say hello to red-eye!
> 
> I need to make it transparent still, I'm not very good at that  *



Well if you haven't already done the transparencies, here ya' go.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 1, 2002)

Wow thanks a lot man!


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 1, 2002)

I gotta say, Googol... I liked the old one a lot more. There, I said it. 

For what it's worth, the new one just doesn't seem nearly as interesting.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 1, 2002)

blue, I was tiered of the old one. I had it for a long time. I'll probably go through a bunch then settle on a really good one.


----------



## macguy17 (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *The word is to blurry to make out... and why did you use so many images for the text part, you could have used one and assigned that frame a longer time (makes it download faster for us dial-up people  ). *



It says Listerene (don't ask me why, first word that popped into my head)
And I'm still learning Fireworks, so I havn't figured out how to do that. 
I'm working on the box, so it doesn't skip.


----------



## xoot (Apr 1, 2002)

I can make mine glow, then fade, like the Aqua buttons. How about that?

I don't really like it, because Fireworks downgrades the quality 

Anyone here have an opinion about that?


----------



## macguy17 (Apr 1, 2002)

So googolplex, decide you didn't like Red Eye?


----------



## googolplex (Apr 1, 2002)

Yeah, I'm just making this one transparent right now.  This one is much cooler


----------



## xoot (Apr 1, 2002)

I think i've gotta teach everyone on how to make avatars transparent... (i'm assuming that you use Photoshop and have the image open)

1. Make another image in Photoshop, same size, with a transparent background.

2. Copy and paste the original image into the new image.

3. Select the whitespace you don't want to have in your avatar and delete it.

4. Go to *File > Save for Web* and play around with the gif settings (note: don't forget to check the transparency checkbox).

5. You're done!


----------



## ABassCube (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks again, julguribye. That looks much better. 

BTW, does anyone know of a OS X app other than Photoshop that'll just make an image transparent?

Adam


----------



## macguy17 (Apr 1, 2002)

Hey Admiral, you Daemon looks very familiar... I know I've seen it some where. I can't remember though.


----------



## macguy17 (Apr 2, 2002)

Aha! Found it!


----------



## Fragger (Apr 2, 2002)

hmm.. do you think it would accept a flash file??


----------



## xoot (Apr 2, 2002)

Macguy, wanna make your avatar transparent? It'll take a lot of work, but you can do it.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 2, 2002)

You know what?  I am lucky.  My avatar nicely covers the entire spot so I dont have to worry about these silly transparent issues.  I think I will have to whip my sonic avatar back out.  Its faster than any of yours.


----------



## macguy17 (Apr 2, 2002)

I would, but theres something seriously wrong with my trial of fireworks....


----------



## macguy17 (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *Macguy, wanna make your avatar transparent? It'll take a lot of work, but you can do it.  *



Actually, with Fireworks it's easy.
1. Make a new 50 by 50 pixel image with a transparent canvas.
2. Create a green square in the middle of the canvas.
3. Choose Animate Selection from the Modify/Animate menu.
4. Frames:20 Movement:0 Direction: 0 Scaling:100 Opacity: 100 to 100 Rotation: 360º
5. Click the Object Window, then Optimize.
6. Choose Animated GIF from the menu.
7. CHoose export from the file menu.
Then you've got a transparent hypnotic spinning green box of death 
Took me like 2 minutes to make.


----------



## xoot (Apr 9, 2002)

Cool! You finally made it transparent!

But, I can see that it has less frames than the old one.


----------



## ksuther (Apr 9, 2002)

It also spins the other way. Right, not left...


----------



## divibisan (Apr 9, 2002)

Mine is a combination of the Docking Maneuvers icon and part of the Weatherling Icon.  I made the Docking Maneuvers icon partially transparent and put it over the Round part of the Weatherling icon in Photoshop.


----------



## divibisan (Apr 9, 2002)

> Then you've got a transparent hypnotic spinning green box of death



I don't get it, you can't see that its transparent without a background, it looks exactly the same as if it were opaque


----------



## vic (Apr 9, 2002)

mines rated R...


----------



## vic (Apr 9, 2002)

i'd probably get the prize for the sikest avatr on os x...


----------



## vic (Apr 9, 2002)

soo i will have anew kickass avatar..  just wait!


----------



## Clarus (Apr 10, 2002)

no one can top the dog-cow MOOF MOOF MOOF!

-Lucian


----------



## divibisan (Apr 10, 2002)

> no one can top the dog-cow



Suuure they can't


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 11, 2002)

Oh no!

Racer bowed to new-avatar peer pressure!


----------



## WoLF (Apr 12, 2002)

mines pretty good eh?


----------



## RacerX (Apr 12, 2002)

> _Originally noticed by Tommy_
> *Oh no!
> 
> Racer bowed to new-avatar peer pressure!
> ...



Okay, after a year with the same avatar, it seemed like it was about time to take some steps to improve mine (specially considering that I had put my original one together in less than five minutes).

Besides, it is not like it changed dramatically or anything, I just looked at the camera this time.  And as Ed pointed out, I lost the grin. 

And after more than a thousand posts with the old one, it was time to retire the old cowl.


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 12, 2002)

I made an avatar. I like the one I have so I don't want to use it. Who wants it?


----------



## phatsharpie (Apr 12, 2002)

24th century robotic cat rocking the house, yo!

-B


----------



## vic (Apr 12, 2002)

like my new one?


----------



## Kris (Apr 12, 2002)

what about mine? 

<----


Kris


----------



## julguribye (Apr 12, 2002)

both are nice 
you should add some transparency there vic


----------



## Valrus (Apr 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WoLF _
> *mines pretty good eh? *



Great minds think alike, eh. Okay, so it's a walrus instead of a wolf, but...

-the valrus


----------



## xoot (Apr 12, 2002)

Yeah, some transparency would be nice


----------



## vic (Apr 13, 2002)

is there an os x app to do good transparencies?


----------



## julguribye (Apr 13, 2002)

photoshop will do it...but if you don't have it, search versiontracker.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2002)

Hey Vic isn't yours taken from a set of OS X icons on iconfactory.com? I think I saw yours in the contest they have on their site.


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *it is not like it changed dramatically or anything...*


That's true!

I think New Coke *is* better than old Coke.


----------



## simX (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by julguribye _
> *photoshop will do it...but if you don't have it, search versiontracker. *



Uh... he specifically said a piece of *Mac OS X* software.  As far as I know, Photoshop 7 hasn't been released. 

I think my avatar is going to be a classic one, and I'll use it for a long time here.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 14, 2002)

Yes sim I think your avatar is you. Thats my idea of you and I don't think you can change it .

I'm happy with my change from the dark mac smily. I felt that was too dark and dreary for being me since I'm usually a very happy and upbeat guy. I think I'll be sticking with this one for a long time.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 14, 2002)

> I think my avatar is going to be a classic one


No, your avatar is an OS X one, not Classic...

I am so funny!


----------



## julguribye (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *
> 
> Uh... he specifically said a piece of Mac OS X software.  As far as I know, Photoshop 7 hasn't been released.
> ...



ops..  well, maybe he has a ps7 beta like me 
anyway, maybe this will do it... if not... search versiontracker


----------



## Valrus (Apr 14, 2002)

Personally, I would _kill_ to see someone whose avatar is Brak.

-the valrus


----------



## vic (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Paragon _
> *Hey Vic isn't yours taken from a set of OS X icons on iconfactory.com? I think I saw yours in the contest they have on their site. *



yup. and a cool set also, fit;s perfectly with the way i partitioned my HD.


----------



## simX (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *
> No, your avatar is an OS X one, not Classic...
> 
> I am so funny! *



Actually, you're not that funny.   There's a BIG difference between "Classic" and "classic".  Notice I used "classic", not "Classic". 

Ha!


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 14, 2002)

> _simX wounded me with:_
> Actually, you're not that funny.



I am mortally wounded...


----------



## xoot (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *Actually, you're not that funny.   There's a BIG difference between "Classic" and "classic".  Notice I used "classic", not "Classic". *


Then we will call you SIMx, ok?


----------



## macguy17 (Apr 17, 2002)

Hey Vic, if you still havn't done those transparencys....


----------



## ksv (Apr 18, 2002)

Funny and/or sarcastic avatars are the best ones


----------



## ksuther (Apr 18, 2002)

That's pretty good ksv  Too bad that isn't what happend


----------



## julguribye (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *Funny and/or sarcastic avatars are the best ones  *



Where do you and Ulrik get those small cartoon animations from??


----------



## ksv (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by julguribye _
> *
> 
> Where do you and Ulrik get those small cartoon animations from?? *



I made mine myself. I guess Ulrik did, too, not sure


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *Funny and/or sarcastic avatars are the best ones  *



That's the kind of thing I really shouldn't find funny but somehow I do. 

Why can't they design buildings like this? Well, um, maybe that's a dumb question...


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 18, 2002)

Could you imagine a building like that! Your walking back to your office, you look out the window and see a plane heading right at you. Then all of the sudden the floor drops down from under you and you hit the ceiling. Then you go slamming, face down, into the floor. 

It would be hilarious!


----------



## xoot (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> *Could you imagine a building like that! Your walking back to your office, you look out the window and see a plane heading right at you. Then all of the sudden the floor drops down from under you and you hit the ceiling. Then you go slamming, face down, into the floor.
> 
> It would be hilarious! *



If architects are going to add that as a safety precaution to buildings, then we would truly know that the world has gone mad.


----------



## ksv (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *That's the kind of thing I really shouldn't find funny but somehow I do.
> *



That's exactly the point. Things we shouldn't really laugh at are usually the things we laugh most at. People, for example


----------



## xoot (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *
> 
> That's exactly the point. Things we shouldn't really laugh at are usually the things we laugh most at. People, for example  *



That's why cartoons are so popular.


----------



## martinatkinson (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello!

Mines a little boring, just playing around with Flash.  Anyone have any ideas for a better icon?  I pretty much change these once a week or whenever I get tired of them (whichever comes first)

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## xoot (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by martinatkinson _
> *Hello!
> 
> Mines a little boring, just playing around with Flash.  Anyone have any ideas for a better icon?  I pretty much change these once a week or whenever I get tired of them (whichever comes first)
> ...



That is a *very* cool avatar! The only suggestions I want to give you is to make it a bit more colorful


----------



## martinatkinson (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello!

What do you think now?  I added some color and a cool morph effect with nmy username  

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## xoot (Apr 19, 2002)

Very very cool! I just wish that GIFs could be more than 256 colors.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 19, 2002)

Does the forum accept pngs? Because that would be cool


----------



## xoot (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *Does the forum accept pngs? Because that would be cool *



It would be also cool if they were animated.


----------



## Alexandert (Apr 20, 2002)

How bout mine?


----------



## martinatkinson (Apr 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *Very very cool! I just wish that GIFs could be more than 256 colors.  *



Hello!

Yes, I do as well.  And actually my avatar is in 32 colors because anything higher was too big for the boards  What would also be cool is ability to animate JPGs and yes as you said it would be incredible if you could animate PNGs, especially those that support different levels of transparency  

By the way, does anyone know why we are limited to 50x50 pixels?  I know it can't be VBulletin since MacForA.com uses the same boards and allow 100x100 avatars!  Maybe there is not enough room on the hard drive for bigger avatars?

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## MDLarson (Apr 20, 2002)

Wow, I can't believe I just read the *whole thread*!  Well, OK, it's not *that* big a deal...

Anybody like my new DULL?  (Notice the words on top)  I stole the idea from MacSurfshop.


----------



## Zero (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's mine.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 2, 2002)

Well maybe I missed it.  What about mine.

I feel so childish... competing for someones approval!


----------



## wdw_ (May 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Valrus _
> *Personally, I would kill to see someone whose avatar is Brak.
> 
> -the valrus *



If anybody wants it, they can have it.


----------



## julguribye (May 3, 2002)

So... who wins the contest?


----------



## MDLarson (May 3, 2002)

My vote (If I can't vote for myself  ) is for *ksuther*.  There's just something about that green rat


----------



## dlookus (May 3, 2002)

I think SimX has the best avatar.


----------



## roger (May 3, 2002)

Why don't we form a nominations committtee, get a few nominations for best avatar, and open it up to voting on a thread? It would be the 'Avatar Oscars' or the 'Avvies'.

Just a thought.

R.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 3, 2002)

I'd go for that... it'd be a good way to accomplish this.


----------



## xoot (May 3, 2002)

Cool! Let the games begin!


----------



## xoot (May 3, 2002)

> Why don't we form a nominations committtee, get a few nominations for best avatar, and open it up to voting on a thread? It would be the 'Avatar Oscars' or the 'Avvies'.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> R.



Who will be part of the comittee?

Just curious.


----------



## macguy17 (May 4, 2002)

I might a good one, kinda promotes my site.
Too bad its too big 


-macguy


----------

